# EBJD white poop



## JacksandSevs (Jan 22, 2014)

Water Parameters

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 5
pH: 8.2

I have a 55 gallon with 2 350 magnum canisters (carbon removed) and 3 airstones. The tank is fully cycled and has been for about a year. Its stocked with an EBJD (Electric Blue Jack Dempsey), Severum, 5 buenos aires, 3 coreys, a small albino pleco, and 3 small clown loaches (will eventually grow out the tank to a new one). *** had the EBJD since i set up this tank a year an a half ago and hes had no problems until about 4 months ago. He started showing white poop so i tried to research what was wrong. He was eating fine so i fed him food soaked In Epsom salt for 5 days, two times a day. It seemed to go away for awhile. About 2 months later it happened again except this time he didnt eat. He would never come out and i thought hed die overnight. I bought Prazipro and tried that for 5 days. He started flashing a lot and twitching so i removed it and tried a members idea (triscuits) about the Metro/Epsom salt in the water. I did that for 6 days while fasting as suggested and he started coming out again!! 2 days later were here today and hes showing white poop again....i cant figure out whats wrong! I fed him algae wafers last night and maybe that could be it but thats not a frequent meal for him (i usually feed him New Life Spectrum or Hikari Carnivore Mix) and the white poop hangs off of him for hours. Any ideas??


----------



## JacksandSevs (Jan 22, 2014)

As days go by i noticed sometimes the poop is more clear and thin and some days it is also mixed with buts of brown (weird, i know). *** been feeding him only NLS with extra garlic to see if that helps. He seems active except that a severum is started to boss him around. Could be stress related maybe? No fin nipping, just chasing


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't know anything about EBJD but I do know bloat. If you are getting any food-colored feces and the fish is eating well then I'd say nothing to worry about. The poop hanging off him for hours is not a sign of disease.


----------



## JacksandSevs (Jan 22, 2014)

So thats ok that he has clear poop most days and its been happening for months? If so then thats a relief!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The problem with 100% clear feces all the time is it's not feces at all, it's mucous. It means there is no food passing through the intestines at all and it indicates a blockage. That's why the fish stops eating.

Your fish is eating and has food-colored feces (mixed clear and food-colored) so food is passing through.


----------



## JacksandSevs (Jan 22, 2014)

Ahh ok, *** only noticed that once (the mixed colored poop). Every other day its just white or clear. Is there any way to **** the bloat? *** tried feeding him Epsom salt soaked food for 5 days once and apparently it didnt work or it returned. Im currently trying to fred him only NLS with extra garlic in it. Is NLS known to help bloat? I knlw it has protein that is easier digested in it.


----------



## JacksandSevs (Jan 22, 2014)

Fix*

Also do you think this could be Hex?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If your fish is eating he does not have bloat.

As I said I don't know anything about EBJD and nothing about hex either. Maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## JacksandSevs (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok well thank you for trying a least. He is definitely eating well. As i said, hes timid so he will take awhile to finally get food without the Severum chasing him constantly, but when he can get to it he snatches up what he can. If anyone sees this and knows anything about Hex please help me out!!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Hexamita will produce symptoms comparable to bloat. It's caused by intestinal diplomonad flagellates similar to those believed to cause bloat. Diplomonad infections in fish are almost exclusively caused by spironucleus species as opposed to hexamita species.
Perhaps the severum is stressing the fish causing bloat like symptoms. What did your metro/epsom treatment consist of?


----------



## JacksandSevs (Jan 22, 2014)

It was a 6 day treatment and you fast the fish (this is a method i read about for when fish wont eat, which at one point he wasnt even coming out at all!)

Day 1 is a full dose of metro and 2 tbsps of Epsom salt for every 10 gallons
Day 2 full dose metro AM, 40% Water Change PM adding back Epsom salt for the amount of water changed and full dose of metro PM 
Day 3 Full dose metro AM and again PM
Day 4 40% WC AM replacing Epsom salt and full dose metro, full dose metro PM
Day 5 40% WC
Day 6 40% WC and light feeding

I believe it actually helped something because he comes out a lot more now. I got rid of some hyper fish i had yesterday and it seems to make him even less shy, except for that bossy severum...he seems to be ignoring him a little more now that thats all hes worried about. I still see the white poop pretty much constantly, but hes eating well, but hes still very slow to find food. Should i try 5 days of epsom salt in his diet again?


----------



## JacksandSevs (Jan 22, 2014)

**UPDATE**

I decided to start soaking New Life Spectrum pellets into a Epsom salt solution for 5 days starting this morning. After the feeding tonight i noticed the EBJD had full colored brown poop! I feel hopeful and will continue the treatment. Is it possible he is getting this problem to reoccur because he is stressed from the Severum? I love both of these fish so id hate to get rid of the Severum, but the EBJD is my pride and joy because hes my first fish and only fish to survive since i moved my tank!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

What size is the severum? At some point he'll outgrow the 55g. You may have to remove him if he's stressing the JD constantly.


----------



## JacksandSevs (Jan 22, 2014)

He looks to me to be about 2 inches. I saw this morning the EBJD had an extremely thin and small line of clear poop so im starting to think maybe the Sev is stressing him out and causing him to have stomach issues. He was also very pale while feeding him. Thats the first time *** seen him pale in awhile, which i assume was him submitting to the Sev so hed leave him alone. He ate really well at least!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Another thing to consider, if you weren't aware, is that EBJD's are not as robust health wise as your typical JD. This may be a factor in his current health, and will also be for the future as well.


----------



## JacksandSevs (Jan 22, 2014)

I did hear that :/ they are a mutation and very fragile which is sad because they are such beautiful fish to me! One of the brightest SA cichlids *** ever seen! Thank you for your help tho. I will probably rehome the Severum and if my EBJD still dies ill probably try a new setup of SA's. Maybe even a regular JD or Firemouth this time


----------

